# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چند سوال از دوستان مشاور و باتجربه!!! تو این مدت چیکار کنم تیجه مطلوبم رو بگیرم !!

## _Rasul_

سلام

دوستان اول از وضعیت درسیم بگم 

درصد قوتم رو توی هر درس جلوش نوشتم

ادبیات : قرابت (100)  ارایه (80)  لغات (80)  زبان فارسی (دو دور خوندم ولی شمارشی کلا نمیزنم 50 ) تاریخ ادبیات هم نخوندم
دینی : 100
زبان : 100

عربی : ترجمه و تعریب (100) تحلیل صرفی (90) قواعد سوم + مهم های قواعد مثل صفت و فعل (80)

اختصاصی ها

فیزیک 95 ( دو فصل اخر سوم رو خوندم ها ولی حال نمیکنم باهاشون )

دیفرانسل و ریاضی پایه  تابع 100 مثلثات 100 حد 90 مشتق 50 

هندسه تحلیلی دو فصل اول 90 بقیه رو خوب مسلط نیستم

هندسه پایه همه رو خوندم ولی نمیتونم بزنم  :Yahoo (19): 

گسسته و جبر 95 به جز نظریه اعداد که حذفش کردم

شیمی هم دو رو کامل خوندم
شیمی سه مسائل فصل اخر ضعیفم
شیمی پیش سه فصل اول خوبم ولی الکترو رو یک دور هفته پیش خوندم زیاد نفهمیدم !!! 



حالا سوالاتم !
1- تو شیمی الکترو رو بخونم ؟؟ یک دور خوندم پیش زمینه کامل دارم ازش فقط حفظیات رو تثبیت کنم میتونم تستاش رو بزنم یا وقتم رو بذارم روی دوره کردن همینا که خوندم ؟
2- مسائل فصل سه شیمی 3 چطور ؟ 

3- توی فیزیک برای جمع بندی تست های 91-92-93 داخل + خارج + تست های منتخب دو ماه چایانی گاج رو بزنم کافیه ؟ 
4- توی فیزیک دو فصل اخر سوم رو که علاقه ندارم بخونم ؟ زیاد خوندمشون ها !! تست های گاجم دو بار زدم ولی حال نمیکنم دیگه !!!

5- توی عربی همینا که خوندم تثبیت کنم ؟ چیزی اضافه کنم ؟ ایا از قواعد سوم میتونم منادا و حذف کنم چون یکم سخته واسم ؟

6- توی ریاضیات پایه من تابع + مثلثات رو تستی خوندم بقیه پایه رو ول کردم ! از بقیشون چند تا سوال میاد ؟

7- دنباله ها و حد رو کامل بلدم توی دیف ولی مشتق رو در حال خوندم با کتاب خط ویژه میخونم چون وقت کمه و باهاش حال میکنم ایا میتونم باهاش نتیجه بگیرم ؟ جزوه دبیرم هم میخونم در کنارش ! به نظرتون انتگرال رو هم بخونم ؟


8- هندسه تحلیل ماتریس + معادلات صفحه رو خط ویژه بخونم ؟ چون این دو تا فصل رو سر کلاس فقط فهمیدم و دیگه نخوندم !!!  :Yahoo (2): 

9- واسه امتحان نهایی دیف چه خاکی بر سرم کنم ؟ انتگرال و فصل صفر چقدر سوال میاد ؟

10- دین و زندگی رو تو ازمونا همیشه 95 یا 100 میزنم !!! دینی پیش رو واسه نهاییی چه کنم ؟ 

11 - تا ازمون سنجش بعد چند تا ازمون جامع بزنم ؟ کی بزنم ؟ 

12- من درسای نهاییم اینجوریه : دینی 17    /     ادبیات + زبان فارسی : 18     / زبان : 19     /   عربی : 19   / حسابان و هندسه و جبر : 17  / شیمی : 15  :Yahoo (2):    / فیزیک : 16

با اوضاعی که دارم میتونم توی تهران یا کرج مهندسی صنایع قبول شم ؟

----------


## Sarah B

والا برادر من با اين درصدايي كه گفتي رتبه ايي ديگههههه!!! :-))

----------


## _Rasul_

> والا برادر من با اين درصدايي كه گفتي رتبه ايي ديگههههه!!! :-))


این درصد مطاله و تسلطم بود !!!

----------


## Sarah B

> این درصد مطاله و تسلطم بود !!!


خب همون ذیگه داداش با این تسلط حتما رتبه میشی ایشالا  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Rasul_

> خب همون ذیگه داداش با این تسلط حتما رتبه میشی ایشالا


Tnx
ان شاء الله شوما هم رشته مورد نظرتون قبول شین !!!

----------


## Sarah B

> Tnx
> ان شاء الله شوما هم رشته مورد نظرتون قبول شین !!!


ممنونم شوما هم همینطور :Yahoo (20): 
ولی جدی اگه وضعیتتون همینطوره عالیه فقط دوره کنین و تست بزنین! بعدشم منادا راحت ترین بخش عربیه من فقط اونو میخوام بزنم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> ممنونم شوما هم همینطور
> ولی جدی اگه وضعیتتون همینطوره عالیه فقط دوره کنین و تست بزنین! بعدشم منادا راحت ترین بخش عربیه من فقط اونو میخوام بزنم!


منبعتون چیه ؟ از چی میخونید ؟ 
من هم عربی جامع مهرو ماه دارم هم فوت و فن دارم هم مبتکران ایاد فیلی ؟ 
ولی حال حوصله عربی ندارم ! اینا رو هم که گفتم به زور و اجبار خوندم !

----------


## Sarah B

> منبعتون چیه ؟ از چی میخونید ؟ 
> من هم عربی جامع مهرو ماه دارم هم فوت و فن دارم هم مبتکران ایاد فیلی ؟ 
> ولی حال حوصله عربی ندارم ! اینا رو هم که گفتم به زور و اجبار خوندم !


سه تا منبع؟؟؟؟ خب معلومه حوصله نداري بخوني!
من فقط يك منبع دارم جامع خيلي سبز كه عاليه!
فكر كنم اياد فيلي بهتر باشه تعريفشو زياد شنيدم
ولي سال سوم به خصوص منادا رو حتما بخون خييييلي راحته

----------


## _Rasul_

> سه تا منبع؟؟؟؟ خب معلومه حوصله نداري بخوني!
> من فقط يك منبع دارم جامع خيلي سبز كه عاليه!
> فكر كنم اياد فيلي بهتر باشه تعريفشو زياد شنيدم
> ولي سال سوم به خصوص منادا رو حتما بخون خييييلي راحته


فوت و فن رو فامیلمون که هنر میخونه خریده بود دادش من !
مبتکران رو خوندم حال نکردم

الان فقط مهر و ماه رو میخونم که بدک نیست

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون !

فعلا تو بقیه درسا گیجم !!!!!!

----------


## Behrus58

به نظرم هر چه زود تر آزمون جامع شروع کنی به نفعته

----------


## _Rasul_

> به نظرم هر چه زود تر آزمون جامع شروع کنی به نفعته


ازمون عمومی 
یا جامع کل دروس ؟

اخه بعضی دروس رو هنوز تموم نکردم !

مشکلم همین بود دقیقا که اونا رو بخونم یا دوره کنم + ازمون جامع 
کدوما رو بخونم ؟

----------


## Behrus58

> ازمون عمومی 
> یا جامع کل دروس ؟
> 
> اخه بعضی دروس رو هنوز تموم نکردم !
> 
> مشکلم همین بود دقیقا که اونا رو بخونم یا دوره کنم + ازمون جامع 
> کدوما رو بخونم ؟


سال قبل که کنکور داشتم آزمون جامع رو به خاطره درس های مونده دیر شروع کردم.آخر هم درست حسابی هیچ کدوم رو تموم نکردم.راستش این موقع ها فرسایشی میشه یه جورایی . کمالگراییه کنکوری ها هم باعث میشه تا درس هارو تموم نکردن سراغه آزمون نرن.
اما اگر نظرمو در این لحظه میخوای ، برای هفته ی پیش رو یکی از روز هاشو بذار برای کنکور 87 ریاضی داخل.کامل با زمان.شبیه سازی دیگه.و بقیه ی هفته رو خورد خورد به تحلیل بپرداز.یه وقته اضافه ای میاری که باید اونارو بذاری برای رسوندنه درس ها.چون اگه اردیبهشت تموم شه دیگه خوندنه درسه جدید باید تموم شه.

خلاصه ی حرفم اینه که نذار این یکی دوتا مبحث مانعه آزمون جامع دادنت بشن.تو الآن هم آماده ی آزمونه جامع دادن هستی .

----------


## _Rasul_

> سال قبل که کنکور داشتم آزمون جامع رو به خاطره درس های مونده دیر شروع کردم.آخر هم درست حسابی هیچ کدوم رو تموم نکردم.راستش این موقع ها فرسایشی میشه یه جورایی . کمالگراییه کنکوری ها هم باعث میشه تا درس هارو تموم نکردن سراغه آزمون نرن.
> اما اگر نظرمو در این لحظه میخوای ، برای هفته ی پیش رو یکی از روز هاشو بذار برای کنکور 87 ریاضی داخل.کامل با زمان.شبیه سازی دیگه.و بقیه ی هفته رو خورد خورد به تحلیل بپرداز.یه وقته اضافه ای میاری که باید اونارو بذاری برای رسوندنه درس ها.چون اگه اردیبهشت تموم شه دیگه خوندنه درسه جدید باید تموم شه.
> 
> خلاصه ی حرفم اینه که نذار این یکی دوتا مبحث مانعه آزمون جامع دادنت بشن.تو الآن هم آماده ی آزمونه جامع دادن هستی .


ممنون از راهنماییتون خودم تصمیم داشتم بعضی مباحث رو دیگه توی 40 روز آینده بیخیال بشم

واسه ازمونا میرم کتابخونه خلوت تا شرایط رو ایجاد کنم
از الان هفته ای 3 تا ازمون عمومی و 1 ازمون جامع خوبه ؟

عمومی ها رو از سایر رشته ها میزنم !


در ضمن از اون مطالب که بالا نوشتم بعضی هاشون مثل مشتق از چیزایی هست که باید تکمیل کنم !!! نکنم واسه نهایی نمیتونم نمره بیارم و توی کنکور 8 تست داره  و مهمه همچنین دو فصل اخر تحلیلی و الکترو شیمی ! 

بقیه چیزا رو اجتمال زیاد دیگه حذف میکنم و تو این مدت اینا چندین دور میخونم که تثبیت شه !

----------


## Behrus58

> ممنون از راهنماییتون خودم تصمیم داشتم بعضی مباحث رو دیگه توی 40 روز آینده بیخیال بشم
> 
> واسه ازمونا میرم کتابخونه خلوت تا شرایط رو ایجاد کنم
> از الان هفته ای 3 تا ازمون عمومی و 1 ازمون جامع خوبه ؟
> 
> عمومی ها رو از سایر رشته ها میزنم !
> 
> 
> در ضمن از اون مطالب که بالا نوشتم بعضی هاشون مثل مشتق از چیزایی هست که باید تکمیل کنم !!! نکنم واسه نهایی نمیتونم نمره بیارم و توی کنکور 8 تست داره  و مهمه همچنین دو فصل اخر تحلیلی و الکترو شیمی ! 
> ...


خوبه خیلی خوبه . فقط تحلیلت خوب باشه.مثلا دین و زندگی رو حتما به همون صفحه ی مورده سوال مراجعه کن و یه بار اون پاراگراف رو بخون.این خودش میشه خوندن.
همین کار رو برای الکتروشیمی و دو فصل آخر تحلیلی هم میتونی انجام بدی.نباید توقعه تسلط داشته باشی اما خب میتونی از 10 تا مربعی که ازش ممکنه سوال بیاد 4 تاش رو پر کنی شاید سواله امسال از اون 4 تا مربع بود.خودت میدونی چی میگم !
اون چیزایی رو هم که میخوای حذف کنی میتونی تا اردیبهشت به این شکل توی تحلیله آزمونت بگنجونی.اما خرداد دیگه اصلا چیزه جدید نخون.

----------


## Sarah B

> فوت و فن رو فامیلمون که هنر میخونه خریده بود دادش من !
> مبتکران رو خوندم حال نکردم
> 
> الان فقط مهر و ماه رو میخونم که بدک نیست
> 
> ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون !
> 
> فعلا تو بقیه درسا گیجم !!!!!!


عربي سي چهل درصد بزني كافيه
اختصاصي هاتو بهتر بخون!
موفق باشي :-)

----------


## mona27

دوستان من به دلیل یه سری قضایای شخصی تو این مدت اصلا تمرکز کافی برا درس خوندن ندارم ینی چن روزه که کلا درس و بی خیال شدم به نظرتون چکار کنم ؟خیلی اضطراب کنکور رو دارم هنوز به  جمع بندی هم نرسیدم

----------


## Mamad org

> دوستان من به دلیل یه سری قضایای شخصی تو این مدت اصلا تمرکز کافی برا درس خوندن ندارم ینی چن روزه که کلا درس و بی خیال شدم به نظرتون چکار کنم ؟خیلی اضطراب کنکور رو دارم هنوز به  جمع بندی هم نرسیدم


تنها 1 راه داری تخته گاز بگیر تا خود ازمون
بدون ترمز 
اگه منظورما گرفتی الان باید رفته باشی 
اگه هم نگرفتی................
حرفی ندارم

----------


## mona27

> تنها 1 راه داری تخته گاز بگیر تا خود ازمون
> بدون ترمز 
> اگه منظورما گرفتی الان باید رفته باشی 
> اگه هم نگرفتی................
> حرفی ندارم


خیلی ممنون 
ولی به خاطر قرصای آرامبخش گیج خوابم ......تمرکز ندارم 
ولی تمام تلاشمو میکنم برا تخته گاز رفتن

----------


## Mamad org

> خیلی ممنون 
> ولی به خاطر قرصای آرامبخش گیج خوابم ......تمرکز ندارم 
> ولی تمام تلاشمو میکنم برا تخته گاز رفتن


 شما 1 مزیت دارین 
1.انسانی هستین
میتونین درسا را راحت تر ببندین
در هنگام تخته گاز رفتن انرژی زیاد میخواد که نطر شخصی من استفاده از نوشابه های انرژی زاست یا قرص های انرژی زای ginseng
بالاخره انرژی کم میارین باید واقع بین هم باشین

----------


## mona27

کلا ناامیدم 
فکر نکنم امسال نتیجه بگیرم

----------


## Mamad org

> کلا ناامیدم 
> فکر نکنم امسال نتیجه بگیرم


کلا من اهل روحیه دادن الکی  نیستم اما بخدا اگه امسال بمونی پشت کنکور بد ترین ظلما به خودت و پدر ومادرت کردی
من خودم الان بخودم همیشه میگم چرا من نرفتم پارسال چرا
خاک توسرم  :Yahoo (4): 
البته اگه شرایط مالی خوبی داری برو سر جلسه فقط یه چنتا سوال بزن نزدیم نزدی
بعد برو اون رشته ای که میخوای بدون تاثیر معدل و رتبه
اونا فقط پول میخوان وکارنامه کنکورتا که ببینن تو کنکور شرکت کردی یا نه
حالا اگه داریی نمیگم بیخیال درس شو اما دیگه وقتی پول هست میری حقوق پردیس دیگه چرا خودتا زجر بدی

----------


## joozef

همین که فکر کنی امسال قبول نمیشی، کافیه تا امسال نتیجه نگیری ...

----------


## srh

تا وقتي اميد هست نااميدي بي معناست 

تلاش كن تاريخ ادبياتم بخون سوالاش فوق العاده راحتن 
صد در صد

----------


## mona27

خیلی ممنون :Y (454): 
 از امروز قرصای ارام بخشو کنار گذاشتمو شروع کردم به خوندن خیلی عقب افتادم از درسام ولی تمام تلاشمو میکنم

----------


## Saeed735

حالا سوالاتم !
1- تو شیمی الکترو رو بخونم ؟؟ یک دور خوندم پیش زمینه کامل دارم ازش فقط  حفظیات رو تثبیت کنم میتونم تستاش رو بزنم یا وقتم رو بذارم روی دوره کردن  همینا که خوندم ؟بله حتما این فصلو بخون زیاد طول نمیکشه اول اینارو بخون بعد یه خط ویژه بگیر و کل شیمیو مرور کن تو شیمی و بقیه دروس زدن تست های کنکورهای داخل و خارج یادت نره

2- مسائل فصل سه شیمی 3 چطور ؟ بله اونم مثل بالا حتما بخون و ضعفت رو برطرف کن

3- توی فیزیک برای جمع بندی تست های 91-92-93 داخل + خارج + تست های منتخب دو ماه چایانی گاج رو بزنم کافیه ؟ برای فیزیک یه کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهروماه بگیر اول اون کامل بخون بعد از سال تست های گاجو بزن....تو کتاب مهروماه تست های سه سال اخیر داخل هم هست فقط سه سال اخیر خارجم خودت بخون حتما....اگه وقت کردی کنکورهای سالهای قبل تر از 90 هم حل کنی که ضرری نداره
4- توی فیزیک دو فصل اخر سوم رو که علاقه ندارم بخونم ؟ زیاد خوندمشون ها !! تست های گاجم دو بار زدم ولی حال نمیکنم دیگه !!!خب الان من نفهمیدم سوالت چی بود؟؟کنکور علاقه نمیفهمه باید ائنارم بخونی و تست بزنی اجباریه به خاطر علاقت باید بخونی اتفاقا...برای اینکه به علاقه هات برسی

5- توی عربی همینا که خوندم تثبیت کنم ؟ چیزی اضافه کنم ؟ ایا از قواعد سوم میتونم منادا و حذف کنم چون یکم سخته واسم ؟نه حذف نکن سوال میاد ازش ولی خودتم زیاد درگیر نکن...تو وقتهایی که آزادی سعی کن بری دنبال رفع اشکالت

6- توی ریاضیات پایه من تابع + مثلثات رو تستی خوندم بقیه پایه رو ول کردم ! از بقیشون چند تا سوال میاد ؟واقعیتش چون من تجربیم نمیدونم اینو دوستان ریاضی  بگن

7- دنباله ها و حد رو کامل بلدم توی دیف ولی مشتق رو در حال خوندم با کتاب  خط ویژه میخونم چون وقت کمه و باهاش حال میکنم ایا میتونم باهاش نتیجه  بگیرم ؟ جزوه دبیرم هم میخونم در کنارش ! به نظرتون انتگرال رو هم بخونم ؟بله انتگرالم بخون با خط ویژه و جزوه معلمتون حتما نتیجه میگیرید ولی باز تست یادتون نره اونم کنکورهای داخلو خارج


8- هندسه تحلیل ماتریس + معادلات صفحه رو خط ویژه بخونم ؟ چون این دو تا فصل رو سر کلاس فقط فهمیدم و دیگه نخوندم !!! اره خط ویژه و جزوه دبیرت قرار شد دیگه

9- واسه امتحان نهایی دیف چه خاکی بر سرم کنم ؟ انتگرال و فصل صفر چقدر سوال میاد ؟واقعیتش چون من تجربیم نمیدونم اینو دوستان ریاضی  بگن

10- دین و زندگی رو تو ازمونا همیشه 95 یا 100 میزنم !!! دینی پیش رو واسه نهاییی چه کنم ؟ خب اگه 100 میزنی حتما مسلطی دیگه...وقتی داری میری امتحان دو روز قبلش یه نگاهی به کتاب و نمونه سوالات سالهای قبل بنداز ...نترس منم واسه کنکور خونده بودم رفتم تو نهایی 18 گرفتم

11 - تا ازمون سنجش بعد چند تا ازمون جامع بزنم ؟ کی بزنم ؟ هر چقدر که میرسی بزن....زمانشم بستکی به برنامه ریزیت داره

12- من درسای نهاییم اینجوریه : دینی 17    /     ادبیات + زبان فارسی : 18      / زبان : 19     /   عربی : 19   / حسابان و هندسه و جبر : 17  / شیمی  : 15    / فیزیک : 16

با اوضاعی که دارم میتونم توی تهران یا کرج مهندسی صنایع قبول شم :بازم واقعیتش چون من تجربیم نمیدونم اینو دوستان ریاضی  بگن



سوال دیگه ای بود بگو تا حد توان در خدمتم....مرسی

----------


## Mamad org

> خیلی ممنون
>  از امروز قرصای ارام بخشو کنار گذاشتمو شروع کردم به خوندن خیلی عقب افتادم از درسام ولی تمام تلاشمو میکنم


اورین
فقط تخته گاز فراموش نکن

----------

